# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  New Digital Acuity Systems.

## phoroptor_tech

*EyeTek DAS Digital Acuity Chart. Google Based and Wifi Capable. Purchase at our webstore for $995.
*http://www.eyedoctorsupply.com/eyetek-das-digital-visual-acuity-system/

----------


## Van

How much for this?

----------


## phoroptor_tech

$995. You can purchase it at our online store:  http://www.eyedoctorsupply.com/eyete...acuity-system/

----------

